# WRT54GL website blocking



## nerv11 (Sep 2, 2009)

So I'm using the WRT54GL linksys router, and what I'm trying to do is block certain websites for any computer connected wirelessly through the network.

I type in IP in the address bar, I put in my login info, I go to "access restrictions" and put in the name of the website on the bottom where it says "Website Blocking by URL Address", yet I'm still able to access those pages.
What am I doing wrong?

P.S On a similar note, on the same linksys page, it says "edit list of PCs", I need to go to each PC and check its IP address in order for that to properly take effect, correct?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi nerv11,

You may use the MAC Address of each computer instead of IP Address.
Install and run AdvancedIPScanner from your computer to find our the IP/MAC Addresses of each computer in your network.

This is correct bec. I have Linksys router.


> P.S On a similar note, on the same linksys page, it says "edit list of PCs", I need to go to each PC and check its IP address in order for that to properly take effect, correct?


----------

